# So confused



## spiritfree (Nov 30, 2018)

I am due to start, on a Medtronic 640, in a couple of weeks. I am currently using a Acco Chek Insight. Medtronic have 2 pumps, a 640 and a 670. They both are sensor ready. However the 640 stops insulin when low and the 670 stops lows and highs. If I ant the 670 I have to commit to 12 months of sensors, approx. £2,500, but the 640 is available for part time use of sensors. It would be a struggle to do full time. What would you do? I am so confused.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd go for the 670 but only if I could afford the £2.5k.  It's a big commitment and like you I'd also struggle with that with so probably wouldn't risk over stretching myself.  One of the reasons I chose the 640 was the possibility of getting sensors at least on a part time basis.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2018)

The sensors work out at about £2000 + £100 if you need another transmitter.
Does the 670 not work without sensors? Who says you have to commit to a years worth of sensors if you have the pump?

Sorry maths out slightly it's £2,100 for 10 boxes + £100 if a transmitter is needed.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 1, 2018)

@Pumper-Sue,  prices are slightly wrong the transmitter is just over £300 and sensor work out at £52 if you buy box of 10 at a time....

Both pumps will work without using the CGM..

So for me, if I had the choice between the two pumps, I'd go for the 670G (I got the 640g just before the 670g was released here, but saying that not sure whether now it's here my clinic would fund) 

As to sensors,  I've not tried out the auto suspend function with my sensors yet, I've only been using CGM for a couple of weeks so haven't as yet got the trust in them to allow the CGM/pump to decide on this.  But time will tell.

As yet I haven't tried to restart a sensor at the end of 7 days,  Some people manage it and either get a few more days or a week out of a sensor before it starts being flaky on readings or constantly requesting calibration, another thing to be aware you won't be able to go into Auto mode, until the cgm//pump software is stratified that the sensor performance against finger stick prick calibration is stable/good enough, and it will monitor requesting calibration ect, and will suspend auto mode if it feels there's an issue. 

Even though I'm not using the Auto Suspend mode,  information being given I'm finding brilliant, not it not just having a clear information to what's happening now, but looking at trends makes it easier to adjust profiles, and also because you can see better when meals might start to hit the system etc, it helps with working out the best bolus and/or setting to use.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2018)

Ellie Jones said:


> @Pumper-Sue, prices are slightly wrong the transmitter is just over £300 and sensor work out at £52 if you buy box of 10 at a time....


The following two funding packages are available:
To be eligible for either of these packages you must be registered for the UK MiniMed eShop or MiniMed Care. Please indicate below to confirm what you are already registered for.
I am registered with: UK MiniMed eShop UK MiniMed Care
Full Name (including title):
Date of Birth:
Contact Telephone No. Postcode: Pump Serial Number:
Date:
Please tick the box to let us know which Insulin Pump System you are using and to acknowledge the training requirements for each system.
Please select which package you would like to sign up to:
COMPLETE - For full time use of Enlite glucose sensors
LITE - For part time use of Enlite glucose sensors
•••••••You must be a UK MiniMed Care Registered customer to be eligible for this loyalty scheme. You must be a UK MiniMed 670G System, MiniMed 640G System or Paradigm Veo Insulin Pump user. Only one package can be selected per UK MiniMed customer. These discount schemes are only available to UK MiniMed customers privately funding their Enlite sensors and not eligible for funding on the NHS. Only glucose sensors ordered using the special codes sent in customers’ Package Set Up Confirmation will be discounted. If a customer does not use the special discount code then they will be charged the full standard price. Glucose sensors and CGM Transmitters (Guardian Link 3, Guardian 2 Link or MiniLink) can only be ordered using these special discount codes via telephone by calling 01923205167.The discount code needs to be quoted with every order. Complete Package •A Minimum of 10 boxes of 5 Guardian Sensor 3 or Enlite sensors must be purchased during the course of a yearfor this discount to be valid. Medtronic will review Complete package users every year (at the end of January). Medtronic reserves the right to assess your account orders on an annual basis and may notify any customer who has not ordered a minimum of 10 boxes of 5 sensors over one year and remove them from the Complete package. The customer will then be liable to pay the full standard amount per box of 5 sensors on all future purchases. •••••There is no minimum purchase for customers using the Lite Package A Medtronic CGM transmitter (Guardian 3 Link, Guardian 2 Link or MiniLink) is required for the use of CGM at the cost of the user. The Guardian Sensor 3 is 7 day wear with up to 12 months shelf life. The Enlite sensor is 6 day wear with up to 6 months shelf life. You must consult your Healthcare Professional and be trained in how to use CGM before purchasing Medtronic glucose sensors. Medtronic reserves the right to cease Complete or Lite Packages with a minimum of 3 months’ notice to customers. The MiniMed 670G System requires full time use of CGM and so the Complete Package is only package available to MiniMed 670G System users.Your healthcare professional will be required to complete a form acknowledging your use of the MiniMed 670G system and confirming their ongoing clinical support.I HAVE READ AND ACCEPT THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OUTLINED ABOVE AND AM HAPPY TO PROCEED I HAVE READ AND UNDERSTOOD THE MEDTRONIC PRIVACY POLICY AND UNDERSTAND CONSENT TO THE USE OF MY DATA AS COMPLETED ABOVE BEING USED BY MEDTRONIC TO PROVIDE ME WITH THE APPROPRIATE PRODUCTS. privacy .
PLEASE PRESS ‘SEND APPLICATION’ BELOW TO REGISTER YOUR APPLICATION.
You will receive an email that your registration is complete and you can begin to order your package.
To learn more about CGM and the Enlite sensor, please visit medtronic-diabetes.co.uk
Email us at: diabetesuk_fundingmgmt@medtronic.com
Call our Funding Management Team:
+44(0)1923 205 167 (Option 3)
‘COMPLETE’ For full time use of Guardian Sensor 3 or Enlite glucose sensors
Price per Sensor £42.00
23.6% discount from standard Medtronic price
‘LITE’ For part time use of Guardian Sensor 3 or Enlite glucose sensors
Price per Sensor £47.25
14.1% discount from standard Medtronic price


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2018)

Also if you read this it states you can replace the transmitter for £100 https://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.u.../uc201711285_en_cgm_private_funding_flyer.pdf


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 1, 2018)

Initial transmitter/charger and inserter patch was £500ish when I bought it if that helps @Pumper_Sue - the ‘repurchase’ is offered cheaper if you are funding full time (there have previously been offers where you get the next transmitter for note).

I restart all my sensors and almost always get an extra 6 days - so mostly 12 days per sensor, occasionally 10 or 11.

I have always used my MM640G’s predictive low suspend, and for me that is a major point of funding the sensors. I can sometimes get a second restart, but these rarely give reliable data for more than an extra day or two - and with auto suspend / auto mode you want to be able to rely on the sensor data.

The Lite package is certainly worth doing - 14% saves you a nice amount on a box of 5


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 1, 2018)

I had a offer on my start up package, it was £550 then reduced to £490,  the price I put up for the sensors and transmitter is what is showing on my eshop page.  

I've yet to sort out the what package there they might offer,  as not putting an first order in until next week,  but will report back


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if you have to use the full package, for sensors, for the full life of the pump?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 2, 2018)

spiritfree said:


> Does anyone know if you have to use the full package, for sensors, for the full life of the pump?


No you do not need to use the sensors if you don't want to use the suspend features or the automatic side of things.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 2, 2018)

spiritfree said:


> I am due to start, on a Medtronic 640, in a couple of weeks. I am currently using a Acco Chek Insight. Medtronic have 2 pumps, a 640 and a 670. They both are sensor ready. However the 640 stops insulin when low and the 670 stops lows and highs. If I ant the 670 I have to commit to 12 months of sensors, approx. £2,500, but the 640 is available for part time use of sensors. It would be a struggle to do full time. What would you do? I am so confused.


I only know about the 640 which I like a lot. Have ran it with sensor's & without. On a night time I was going Hypo & insulin turned off automatically. Me peepeies


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 5, 2018)

spiritfree said:


> Does anyone know if you have to use the full package, for sensors, for the full life of the pump?



Have a look here - it should give you the details of the CGM packages on offer to self-funders.

https://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/CGM/self-funding

The ‘full’ package price commits you to purchase full-time sensors for a year. 

The ‘lite’ package is for people who only buy sensors occasionally (or who restart sensors for full time coverage with fewer sensors)


----------

